# Bradshaw FB2



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

They look like nice little load carriers.
Depending on the condition of the ones you are getting you should be able to get a lot of donor parts to make a neat little off road EV.

I don't know what sort of range or speed you may be able to get out of one of the motors for road use but we'll see once you have the vehicles.

For road use you would probably use a motor, over volted and attached to a normal car type gearbox. Over volting would mean the controller would probably be redundent so you would need to find a higher voltage SepEx controller. Have a look at the later part of this thread.

I would personally be tempted to use the motor and controller as is from the Bradshaw, initially to make an off road 'toy' as a learning curve'.

My temptation with two of them would be to get in to 1/3 scale modeling and make an 8x4 truck with twin steer and twin motor drive. That would use the axles from both machines.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Somebody abandoned a very similar burden carrier vehicle in a park near my home a couple of years ago. It had been converted to an art project, then abandoned after it hit and damaged another vehicle. (the owner skipped out on it instead of fessing up)

Anyhow, I was this...close... to grabbing it to try and do something with it. However (ownership issues aside) my research (WA state, US of A) said it was basically impossible to make it road legal. The parts (a 36 volt system, in my case) were too low of voltage and power for anything except maybe a go cart or low power motorcycle. 

In many cases the motors on these types of vehicles are similar to golf cart motors in that they don't have a front bearing (they are supported by the gearbox / axle assy) so they are hard to use for another purpose.

So my take away was such a vehicle is not likely to be terribly useful for parts for a street legal, four wheeled vehicle.


----------

